# unhappy axolotl ?



## awaywiththestars (Sep 15, 2008)

*As tittle say my axolotl seems depressed ... i dont know much about theese but have had mine for abou 7 months, he (i think) is now fully grown and has a diet of blood worm and mealies tank is about 1.5/2 ft by 1ft by 1ft (approx from memory) has a few rocks and plants.*

*What could be wrong or am i just reading to much into things? would a "friend" help?*

*Thanks for the advice *


----------



## XoxOriptideOxoX (Jul 11, 2008)

a pic of the tank may help xD and im sure a friend would be good if u have the space, im not sure if that space is ok 4 2 fully grown axolotl


----------



## TheToad888 (Dec 18, 2008)

A friend would be good yes, but they live fine solitary. It is probably something else. I wouldn't feed him mealworms if i were you.


----------



## awaywiththestars (Sep 15, 2008)

Oh ok he eats them fine but i will stop if there not good for him how come?

I will look into getting him a friend ....

I wasnt sure if i was just being silly or if they can actually seem down lol


----------



## TheToad888 (Dec 18, 2008)

Mealworms have been known to eat their way out of certain amphibian bodys, and are tough to eat and isn't good for them. Bloodworms + earthworms are the best.


----------



## jennlovesfrogs (Jan 22, 2009)

TheToad888 said:


> Mealworms have been known to eat their way out of certain amphibian bodys, and are tough to eat and isn't good for them. Bloodworms + earthworms are the best.


 
thats sounds nasty! yes I would agree here no mealworms and plenty of blood worms and earth worms instead  that's what my friend feeds hers and she's had them ages


----------



## awaywiththestars (Sep 15, 2008)

ooo that doesnt sound nice will defiently stya clear of mealworms in the future

Apart from that does anyone have any idea what could be up with him?

Thanks for the help


----------



## Alex M (May 28, 2008)

TheToad888 said:


> Mealworms have been known to eat their way out of certain amphibian bodys, and are tough to eat and isn't good for them. Bloodworms + earthworms are the best.


In 28 years of keeping herptiles i am yet to see conclusive proof of a mealworm eating it's way out of of healthy herps body*. Mealworms do not mix well with water in any case, your axolotl will not be bothered by them internally although best not to feed too many in a single sitting - their chitinous exoskeleton is not particularly easy to digest.

*The larger Zoophobas morio will feed on dead animals though.


----------



## bellabelloo (Mar 31, 2007)

I would try feeding live earthworms to your axolotl, if your axolotl is full grown I suspect blood worms will not be enough. Meal worms are only suitable occasionally , but it is generally advised to take the head off. Also check your water quality..look out for ammonia in particular as this will harm your axy. Also the water temperatures need to be below 21 degrees. A tank mate is not really neccessary for your axolotl , but if your anything like me one axy is not enough!!. If you do go ahead in the future with another , do make sure you quarantine it.


----------



## TheToad888 (Dec 18, 2008)

Alex M said:


> In 28 years of keeping herptiles i am yet to see conclusive proof of a mealworm eating it's way out of of healthy herps body*. Mealworms do not mix well with water in any case, your axolotl will not be bothered by them internally although best not to feed too many in a single sitting - their chitinous exoskeleton is not particularly easy to digest.
> 
> *The larger Zoophobas morio will feed on dead animals though.


Yes, *you* may not have seen it, and yes it is rare, but it has happened. They are tough to eat and sometimes they survive the chewing. They do not eat their way out of the body, but eat there way out of the stomach, or eat the stomach lining.


----------



## Alex M (May 28, 2008)

TheToad888 said:


> Yes, *you* may not have seen it, and yes it is rare, but it has happened. They are tough to eat and sometimes they survive the chewing. They do not eat their way out of the body, but eat there way out of the stomach, or eat the stomach lining.


Evidence?


----------



## Alex M (May 28, 2008)

TheToad888 said:


> Yes, *you* may not have seen it, and yes it is rare, but it has happened. They are tough to eat and sometimes they survive the chewing. They do not eat their way out of the body, but eat there way out of the stomach, or eat the stomach lining.


I honestly believe this to be one of the biggest myths circulating in the herptile hobby. Some things seem plausible but mealworms really wouldn't last long alive in an axolotls body....Head chewed or not.


----------



## TheToad888 (Dec 18, 2008)

I can not prove it, but, I was talking to an expert and they themselves experienced it. I even saw pictures. And as i said it didn't eat through the body just the stomach.


----------



## philbaker76 (Jul 6, 2008)

Hi there, is your Axolotl showing any signs of stress? i.e. forward pointing gills or curved tail?

Does your tank contain gravel? if so; he/she could have swallowed some (bare bottom tank is best in my opinion).

And as other forum members have suggested ~ varey the diet. Earthworms, slugs, woodlice ~ as an occasional treat prawns, pellets, liver and the odd pinky.

If you do decide on a tank mate - you'll need at least a 3t tank.

Cheers, Phil


----------



## kennyshere (Apr 28, 2009)

we used to bred shrimps for them where i used to work, but some of them didn't get eaten, which was ok as the axolotl just used to eat any babies the 'friend' shrimp had. copods can live vaguely hapily with axolotl (htough, again, they get eaten quite often) and they keep the tank clean and free from detritus that germs can grow on.


----------



## KatiePearce (Aug 15, 2008)

regarding the mealworm debate, i was once told by a reptile shop that its almost a myth about mealworms making their way out of the stomach HOWEVER it may be possible if the lizard or amphib has died from something and THEN they starting eating their way out. so i suppose on face value it would look like the malies have killed the poor little thing but in fact it could be secondary?


----------



## Alex M (May 28, 2008)

KatiePearce said:


> regarding the mealworm debate, i was once told by a reptile shop that its almost a myth about mealworms making their way out of the stomach HOWEVER it may be possible if the lizard or amphib has died from something and THEN they starting eating their way out. so i suppose on face value it would look like the malies have killed the poor little thing but in fact it could be secondary?


I think it's more a case of them eating their way IN to an already DEAD or dying animal, which of course is very different to a mealworm eating it's way out of a living herps caustic interiors


----------



## kennyshere (Apr 28, 2009)

if you're worried about mealworms just pull their heads off, but they shouldn't be any bother, it's just like that jungle lot of useles gits we send out every year to eat grubs and rude bits of kangaroos, and they are SOFT!


----------

